# donor / receipitants



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi all,
im about to donate my eggs through egg share, and wanted to speak to women who are receiving donor eggs. i have to fill in a form which maybe given to any possible child as a result of my egg share, and i must say i havent a clue what to put. firstly its a BIG IF a child is born, then its will the parents tell them, if they do then its going to be at least 18 years before anyone reads it, and then its - well what would they want to know.  hope you understand what im saying!
Good luck all
Kate


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Kate

I'm not a recipient, I'm an egg sharer too. I assume that you are referring to the Green form and I thought having read your post that I should just clarify for you that whilst the section that covers;
- Religion or belief systems
- Occupation
- Interests
- Skills
- Reasons for donating
- Goodwill message to be shown to anyone born as a result of your donation
is not available until the child reaches the age of 18

Then there is a section which is available to the parents once a live birth is achieved. The guidelines for completing this section are; 
"The space below is provided for you to give a description of yourself as a person. This information may be passed to anyone born as a result of your donation, and to parents intending to talk to children about their origins. The type of information that may be helpful could include your education, achievements, values and life experiences. Try to imagine yourself as a donor conceived person, think about what you might wish to know."

With the final section, I too struggled with what and how much to write. In the end, I actually wrote quite a bit so that the parents had the choice of how much they wanted to share with the child as it grew up. My clinic allowed this last part to be submitted as a printed copy of what I had written on the word processor.

In the same way that recipients can state matching criteria, I was also allowed to say the type of people I would prefer my eggs to go to. One of my key criteria was that they went to people who would be open with the child about their origin as in my personal belief, I believe that it is better for a child to grow up knowing how they came about rather than discovering it later in life.

As for wanting to know what donors would like to know, there is a thread on this already at the top of this board called "If you could ask your donor...." which you might find useful 

Hope that helps and good luck with your egg share.

Lou
X


----------

